
Slowly we're being phased out of the internet - Entangled
I have a MacBook Air 2011 with Lion and Safari 6. Today Google released Meet and I can&#x27;t even know what&#x27;s that about, their web page won&#x27;t even show me a welcome page showcasing the features with some cool pics or something, instead I get a blank page saying I am not welcome.<p>Sadly that same experience has been happening lately in every major website I visit, like Twitter, Facebook, Gmail, Medium. Sometimes I go to the Develop menu and change my user agent to Safari 7 and now they let me in, WTF? Am I welcome or not?<p>Some people would say I should upgrade my OS, and even if I would like to do that, my laptop only has 2GB RAM so it would be almost impossible to even open notepad without making it crawl to a halt, while right now from start up to the web it takes less than five seconds. So no, that&#x27;s not an option, much less buying a new computer.<p>I am not saying the world should stop progress to accommodate our needs, or that everybody should feel compassionate for poor, insane and plain dumb people like me, I just say it is hard to accept that a perfectly fine computer no longer has access to the modern internet.<p>We&#x27;re being phased out, and that&#x27;s definitely a sad feeling.
======
informatimago
That said, there are still good web sites, you can browse them:

[http://gnu.org](http://gnu.org) [http://fsf.org](http://fsf.org)
[http://stallman.org](http://stallman.org)
[http://gutenberg.org](http://gutenberg.org)
[http://cliki.net](http://cliki.net)
[http://informatimago.com](http://informatimago.com)

Perhaps there's a pattern in there...

~~~
sevensor
Not to mention this very site, which still works fine on my 2011 Thinkpad
x120. That being said, I have the same feeling. I can run a modern web browser
because I use Arch, but it's slow and my poor old thinkpad gets very hot when
I try to view the internet. Sites I avoid: most news outlets, all social
networking sites. Sites I visit: this site, aldaily.com, software project
websites and documentation, various technical fora. There's still a good
internet out there, I just can't participate in the mainstream internet on my
old laptop.

------
Eridrus
You can use a browser that isn't tied to your OS version, either Chrome or
Firefox should do.

Or you could blame Apple for an OS/browser that can't run on 2GB and laptops
that you can't upgrade.

Sure, everyone could keep supporting Safari 6, but there's a real cost to that
and it will only keep getting paid while there are enough Safari 6 users.

